# greene co ramps



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

we went out last night to a few places,no shrooms the woods were dry.....but we did find a few good patches of ramps .so we werent totaly skunked..we have never found them before...they are tasty


----------



## sekolax216 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramps are great. I need to find some!


----------

